# On benefits horse owner



## FairyLights (19 February 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/9880720/Unemployed-mother-of-11-is-keeping-horse.html
Thoughts?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 February 2013)

From looking at her piccie, looks like she can afford to have her hair dyed a horrendous shade as well!


----------



## Diddleydoo (19 February 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			From looking at her piccie, looks like she can afford to have her hair dyed a horrendous shade as well!
		
Click to expand...

She PAYS for that????


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2013)

Please remind me why any of us actually work for a living?!?!


----------



## Jaycee (19 February 2013)

I suppose as she has 11 children the amount of benefits she has coming in is probably a lot more than a lot of people earn which is how she manages to keep her horse. 
I have just become a single parent after 18 years of marriage and am at the moment having to claim benefits (various reasons as to why), there is no way on this earth that I can keep my 2 horses (which I've had for a number of years) on the meagre amount that I am entitled too! 
It has broken my heart twice to have to do this but both of them leave me at the weekend for pastures new


----------



## Freddie19 (19 February 2013)

Jaycee said:



			I suppose as she has 11 children the amount of benefits she has coming in is probably a lot more than a lot of people earn which is how she manages to keep her horse. 
I have just become a single parent after 18 years of marriage and am at the moment having to claim benefits (various reasons as to why), there is no way on this earth that I can keep my 2 horses (which I've had for a number of years) on the meagre amount that I am entitled too! 
It has broken my heart twice to have to do this but both of them leave me at the weekend for pastures new
		
Click to expand...

I feel so sorry for you, I hope better times are round the corner.  My closest friend has just had her husband leave her after 43 years of marriage yes 43, and is hoping desperately not to find herself in the same position as you.  Of course her children, 3 wonderful men now, have fled the nest many years ago, but she knows her standard of living is going to drop like a stone, and all because her b*****d of husband has been drawn into another relationship with a woman I can only describe as a W***e.  Once again good luck, and may the gods smile down on you.


----------



## FairyLights (19 February 2013)

Jaycee said:



			I suppose as she has 11 children the amount of benefits she has coming in is probably a lot more than a lot of people earn which is how she manages to keep her horse. 
I have just become a single parent after 18 years of marriage and am at the moment having to claim benefits (various reasons as to why), there is no way on this earth that I can keep my 2 horses (which I've had for a number of years) on the meagre amount that I am entitled too! 
It has broken my heart twice to have to do this but both of them leave me at the weekend for pastures new
		
Click to expand...

(((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## lastchancer (19 February 2013)

With 11 kids the poor horse must be exhausted, maybe she should rescue another 2 or three from Tescos....


----------



## kaluki (19 February 2013)

I know someone, 3 kids (2 of which now have kids of their own) 3 ponies, she works in asda 15 hrs week (any more and some benifits would stop or be reduced). 
the girls that have had kids have never worked, but still manage to pay for the pony that belongs to them, and go clubbing! 
But they have been asked to leave a yard or 2 because of overdue rent!


----------



## s4sugar (19 February 2013)

One part of the USA welfare system that I agree with is that you only get benefits for children you have at the time you start claiming - more kids don't get you any more money. It is there as a back up for people fallien on hard times and not a lifestyle choice.
About time a similar schemes came in here.


----------



## Jaycee (19 February 2013)

Thankyou to Freddie19 and Horsesforever1 for your kind thoughts. Freddie19 I hope your friend manages to find a solution and doesn't have to make the same agonising decision that I did.  xx


----------



## ribbons (19 February 2013)

Jaycee, what a heartbreaking situation to find yourself in. I'm so sorry you have to part with your horses. I do hope the sun shines on you again very soon.

s4sugar
What a brilliant system that is. I also wish it could be introduced here. That would slow the damn breeders down a bit I'm sure.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 February 2013)

S4S totally agree - great idea!


----------



## Elbie (20 February 2013)

This makes me cross.

I've had to claim benefits in the past but I never took it for granted. I just don't understand how people think it's ok to keep breeding when they have no money. 

My dad spent his whole life working to make sure me and my sister grew up comfortably. My mum worked too before she had us and they never claimed benefits. They made sure they were in a good financial position before (and after) having us.

It also annoys me that people will work part-time but won't work longer as it will affect their benefit. I would love to work part-time or not at all but I don't! We shouldn't have to pay for lazy bones!


----------



## Hunters (20 February 2013)

I watched on tv this morning & felt a bit sorry for her. She has had cancer and was very conscious of having no front teeth. The horse (a non quality freeby) is apparently her daughters. 

I thought the whole situation was tragic.

 BUT what was worse is it appears that NONE of the fathers pay for their children.


----------



## Hunters (20 February 2013)

Why do these men get away with fathering children & are able to walk away leaving the mother to bring up these children & the state picking up the bill?

Shame on the fathers !!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (20 February 2013)

Hunters said:



			Why do these men get away with fathering children & are able to walk away leaving the mother to bring up these children & the state picking up the bill?

Shame on the fathers !!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know that... as its always the woman made out to be some demon.  Three of those 'children' are above the age of benefits that she would receive aren't they??  Wouldn't they get it themselves if they were not working?  The pony from what I can see isn't actually for her to ride but one of her children? So if each child is allocated a set amount of money then could it not be that she is spending that on the pony?  I would hate to think that a child is punished because of a parents financial situation. You can keep a pony relatively cheaply if you really planned carefully she obviously hasn't gone out and brought an expensive pony if this one has health problems and that also rules out competition which is another expense so basically its what a happy hacker at best??

I'm more shocked that someone at the yard that she keeps her pony at would be so vile to make such statements about a client to a newspaper, if she gained any money from it I would hope that she donated it to a charity.  

I don't believe in punishing children.


----------



## EstherYoung (21 February 2013)

Star_Chaser said:



			I'd like to know that... as its always the woman made out to be some demon.  Three of those 'children' are above the age of benefits that she would receive aren't they??  Wouldn't they get it themselves if they were not working?  The pony from what I can see isn't actually for her to ride but one of her children? So if each child is allocated a set amount of money then could it not be that she is spending that on the pony?  I would hate to think that a child is punished because of a parents financial situation. You can keep a pony relatively cheaply if you really planned carefully she obviously hasn't gone out and brought an expensive pony if this one has health problems and that also rules out competition which is another expense so basically its what a happy hacker at best??

I'm more shocked that someone at the yard that she keeps her pony at would be so vile to make such statements about a client to a newspaper, if she gained any money from it I would hope that she donated it to a charity.  

I don't believe in punishing children.
		
Click to expand...

This. Grass livery for the pony costs her £15 a week according to the article - the rest of the costs listed in the article are guesses by the 'stable hand' which may or may not be accurate. Even the breathing problems - if the pony is living out now that may have resolved itself.

Plus, councils are always short of big houses. If they weren't building it for her they would be building it for some other booger, and if/when they move her it frees up two houses for other families. The vilification of individuals really doesn't sit well with me. None of us know her situation so who are we to judge?


----------



## Hunters (21 February 2013)

I'd also like to add, that there are many many many families of other origin housed and fed by us the tax payer & I don't see anyone having a go at them, but, that, would be racist no doubt, and, that, as we all know is not allowed..


----------



## legend22 (21 February 2013)

s4sugar said:



			One part of the USA welfare system that I agree with is that you only get benefits for children you have at the time you start claiming - more kids don't get you any more money. It is there as a back up for people fallien on hard times and not a lifestyle choice.
About time a similar schemes came in here.
		
Click to expand...


What a wonderful idea. Could definately do with that here.


----------



## Girlracer (21 February 2013)

I'd live to know the other side of the story - not just the one reported - before i make such harsh judgement on her.


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 February 2013)

Jaycee said:



			I suppose as she has 11 children the amount of benefits she has coming in is probably a lot more than a lot of people earn which is how she manages to keep her horse. 
I have just become a single parent after 18 years of marriage and am at the moment having to claim benefits (various reasons as to why), there is no way on this earth that I can keep my 2 horses (which I've had for a number of years) on the meagre amount that I am entitled too! 
It has broken my heart twice to have to do this but both of them leave me at the weekend for pastures new
		
Click to expand...

Bless you, been there myself so I know how it hurts. In my case several years later I met a wonderful man who actually let me remortgage the house to buy one of my horses back. There is always light at the end of the tunnel.

If you're a sensible person and money is tight, luxeries have to go first, especially if they have the potential to suffer due to shortage of funds. There may be more to this story, but on the surface, it seems very unfair. I've heard of people who don't work, but manage to own several horses, have his n' her matching cars and take holidays abroad. I don't mind working, but i resent having to cover other people's lazy butts.


----------



## s4sugar (21 February 2013)

Girlracer said:



			I'd live to know the other side of the story - not just the one reported - before i make such harsh judgement on her.
		
Click to expand...

So whose choice was it to have a huge swarm of children?
Responsible people plan & work for their families and limit their child production to their means.

No need for a huge new house - a standard four bedroom can accomodate at least two or three per room and Mum can share with younger children which may help prevent more


----------



## Hunters (21 February 2013)

S4sugar - You seem quite bright, she didn't..

But she didn't come across as malicious or nasty. She hasn't asked for a new house, the two houses they are housed in are a fire risk to her children.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (27 February 2013)

Jaycee said:



			I suppose as she has 11 children the amount of benefits she has coming in is probably a lot more than a lot of people earn which is how she manages to keep her horse. 
I have just become a single parent after 18 years of marriage and am at the moment having to claim benefits (various reasons as to why), there is no way on this earth that I can keep my 2 horses (which I've had for a number of years) on the meagre amount that I am entitled too! 
It has broken my heart twice to have to do this but both of them leave me at the weekend for pastures new
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry this has happened to you and I send you my very best wishes and hopes for a better future. I lost my Mum,my husband,my job and my home all in a 2 year period and had to claim benefits for the first time.Its really awful and I just wanted to show a bit of support to you and your family. Keeping my horses has finished me financially and a year later I am still paying back money borrowed to keep them. They are still with me but I would never have been able to keep them if I had kids to feed.
I truly wish you the very best xxx


----------

